# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Voeding: dit mag je eten bij een maagontsteking

## FRANCOIS580

*Voeding: dit mag je eten bij een maagontsteking 
*
Een maagontsteking of gastritis is een veel voorkomende aandoening die spijtig genoeg nog teveel wordt onderschat. Een maagontsteking is zeker niet leeftijdsgebonden, maar komt wél veel meer bij vijftigplussers. Het is meestal het gevolg van een ongezonde levensstijl. Er zijn uiteraard veel meer oorzaken van gastritis. Je voeding is erg belangrijk bij het voorkomen van een maagontsteking. Wat mag je dan wél eten en welke voeding is zéker te mijden?

Een maagontsteking is eigenlijk niets anders dan een ontsteking van je maagslijmlvlies. Daar zijn verschillende oorzaken voor. In de eerste plaats is zo'n ontsteking van je maagslijmvlies het gevolg van een acute of van een langdurige en dus chronische irritatie van het slijmvlies van je maag. Een maagontsteking komt dus vooral bij vijftigplussers, soms zelfs zonder dat ze het zelf beseffen omdat gastritis lang niet altijd gepaard gaat met symptomen. Een maagaandoening steekt soms plots de kop op, maar is in de meeste gevallen het gevolg van een jarenlange irritatie van je maagslijmvlies. Patiënten met zo'n chronische gastritis moeten nauwgezet hun maagsparend dieet volgen. Ze hebben immers een verhoogd risico op het ontwikkelen van maagkanker.

*Acute maagontsteking*
Een plotse maagontsteking kan optreden als gevolg van een beschadiging van je maagslijmvlies. Dat kan verschillende oorzaken hebben:
Alcohol: het drinken van grote hoeveelheden alcoholische en vooral geestrijke dranken (zoals cognac, vodka) of van sterk irriterende stoffen is dikwijls oorzaak van acute gastritis.
Geneesmiddelen: wees voorzichtig met het slikken van geneesmiddelen en zeker met pijnstillers en aspirines.
Ziekte: na ernstige aandoeningen zoals bloed- of voedselvergiftiging of blootstelling aan een te hoge stralingsdosis zoals tijdens radiotherapie.
Verwondingen: brandwonden of kwetsuren die hevige bloedingen veroorzaakten.

* Rotavirus bij kinderen*
Ook kinderen kunnen het slachtoffer worden van een maagontsteking. Bij hen is dit meestal het gevolg van een virusbesmetting, zoals het rotavirus. In de meeste gevallen gaat het dan om gastro- enteritis of buikgriep in de volksmond, waarbij ook de darmen zijn ontstoken. Dat komt uiteraard ook bij volwassenen voor. Plotse en hoge koorts, hevige buikkrampen en diarree zijn de voornaamste symptomen.

*Langdurige irritatie*
Een chronische maagontsteking is uiteraard veel erger, al ligt een langdurige irritatie van je maagslijmvlies meestal aan de basis. Een bacteriële infectie die de beschermende slijmlaag van de maag tegen maagzuur beschermt ligt dan veelal aan de basis. Andere oorzaken van een chronische maagontsteking:

De ziekte van Crohn.
Overmatig alcoholgebruik.
Langdurig en overmatig gebruik van geneesmiddelen als aspirines, pijnstillers en ontstekingsremmers.
Een virus- of schimmelinfectie, vooral dan bij patiënten met een langdurige aandoening en/of een verzwakt afweersysteem.

*Symptomen chronische maagontsteking*
Een chronische maagontsteking verloopt.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580 -

----------


## proben

goed stukje!

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt Proben

----------

